# Drills/training recommended for experienced youth archers



## ajgehr (May 8, 2011)

I am helping a new JOAD team get off the ground and am looking for some drills or lessons that I could run some older youths through that could help them improve. There are some pretty good archers and those thst are getting there. Does anyone have any ideas or examples off drills that I can use to help these kids. We have to share range time with younger archers who need to practice closer (10-15 yards) and the range does not have moveable bales. So when the younger kids are training I am looking for something the older ones can do at the same time, either with bands or up close. The older archers are about 50/50 recurve and compound. 
Any help of suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I sent you a PM. I have wealth of information compiled. I can send you the Drills and Skills Booklet but I need your email. It is way to much info to try to post in this forum.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

subconsciously said:


> I sent you a PM. I have wealth of information compiled. I can send you the Drills and Skills Booklet but I need your email. It is way to much info to try to post in this forum.


Could you also send me the skills and drills booklet?
Ive been waiting to order it from usa archery buy they are out of stock.
My asap and joad are due to start soon as well and I appreciate anything you can send me.
Thanks,
Marcy
[email protected]

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

